# demon killer coils, smok big baby tfv8 RBA



## wikus (28/1/17)

I just built the big baby RBA using the staple staggered fused clapton coils from demon killer, for the wick I am using kendo cotton gold edition, the ohms on my smok gpriv is showimg 0.13ohm, the coils are quite big so I had to remove one spool on each to get it to fit, is this safe? The taste is good and the clouds nice and dense, I am definitely going to have to buy a bigger atty, what is a good way to go? I am thinking maybe the ijoy limitless xl? Any suggestions welcome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/17)

Nice weighty setup there @wikus !

Whats the ramp up time like on those coils? And at what power are you vaping it?

I dont have experience with the big baby TFV8 but just check that the coils dont touch anything they're not supposed to. It looks like they are quite large in there but maybe thats just the photo.

Perhaps go for a dripper (RDA) with more space - maybe some of the dripper experts can advise you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (29/1/17)

Ramp up time is quite high, im vaping at 90 watts, im not afraid to go higher just sceptical, the coils are larger then I imagined them to be,i made sure they dont touch anything which might cause harm,where can I post for dripper advice? Im in seek of big clouds with taste asswell.


----------



## Silver (29/1/17)

wikus said:


> Ramp up time is quite high, im vaping at 90 watts, im not afraid to go higher just sceptical, the coils are larger then I imagined them to be,i made sure they dont touch anything which might cause harm,where can I post for dripper advice? Im in seek of big clouds with taste asswell.



Cool @wikus

If you want to ask for dripper recommendations, perhaps start a thread in the RDA subforum. (Try explain as best as you can what you looking for)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/rda-dripping-atomizer/

But also read the following threads, they may give you some good ideas
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/getting-back-into-dripping-some-advice-needed.t32883/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/need-my-1st-rda.t33071/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/1/17)

wikus said:


> Ramp up time is quite high, im vaping at 90 watts, im not afraid to go higher just sceptical, the coils are larger then I imagined them to be,i made sure they dont touch anything which might cause harm,where can I post for dripper advice? Im in seek of big clouds with taste asswell.


You are using a regulated mod which has safety features built in. 0.13 ohms is fine. The mod won't do what it can't handle and also won't fire a short like a mech would. If you want, push the wattage, don't feel shy. Just make sure you are using good batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (29/1/17)

Thanks will definitely check these threads.


Silver said:


> Cool @wikus
> 
> If you want to ask for dripper recommendations, perhaps start a thread in the RDA subforum. (Try explain as best as you can what you looking for)
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/rda-dripping-atomizer/
> ...


----------



## wikus (29/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> You are using a regulated mod which has safety features built in. 0.13 ohms is fine. The mod won't do what it can't handle and also won't fire a short like a mech would. If you want, push the wattage, don't feel shy. Just make sure you are using good batteries.


I am using lg and samung batteries, not sure which models, they are brown and green. The lg ones seem to last longer. Thanks ill work the power up slowly and get a feel for the new coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/1/17)

wikus said:


> I am using lg and samung batteries, not sure which models, they are brown and green. The lg ones seem to last longer. Thanks ill work the power up slowly and get a feel for the new coils.


The LG is the HG2 and the Samsung is the 25r. Both excellent batteries. The HG2 is 3000mah where as the Samsung is 2500mah which explains why battery life is better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

